# Summer split



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Pull the super off and put it on the bottom, adding a new super on top that contains your extracted frames in the center of it. The bees won't like the honey on the bottom and will start moving it up into that top super with wet drawn combs. Check back on it in a week until that bottom box is empty, remove it, cut out the comb, put frames in it and have it ready in case you need it for further flows or for fall flows.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If they like to swarm they will eventually. This is a 50/50 gamble. I would add more honey supers on top after
extracting to relief some of the bees congestion. More supers more room for them to roam. Also put one box of
foundation frames on the bottom so they can draw them out. Have a few swarm trap out just in case and be ready to
hive them.


----------

